# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway at Chanel SS 2016 Collection during the Paris Haute Couture Fashion Week in Paris - January 26, 2016 (24x)



## Mandalorianer (26 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (26 Jan. 2016)

Thanks for Kendall


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für Kendall


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

always beautiful for chanel


----------

